# WYOMING MULE DEER BUCK HARVESTED NEAR LYSITE TESTS POSITIVE FOR CWD December 27, 2010



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

Thursday, December 30, 2010 

WYOMING MULE DEER BUCK HARVESTED NEAR LYSITE TESTS POSITIVE FOR CWD December 27, 2010

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2010/12/wyoming-mule-deer-buck-harvested-near.html


----------



## eyetime (May 9, 2008)

With the number of reported cases of CWD in Wyoming, it should be of great concern to any one that hunts Wyoming. I have hunted near Kaycee several times and had our meat tested because of this. I personally would not take a chance consuming CWD infected meat, or any meat infected with any kind of disease.


----------

